

Ask HN: Would these laptops sell? - naf

I&#x27;ve owned a laptop repair shop for 6 years now and my customers always keep asking me the same two questions:<p>1) What kind of laptop do you recommend? I only need it for reading my e-mails, browsing some websites and saving my photos.<p>2) Can you make my laptop faster?<p>I am wondering if I could sell laptops that come with a clean copy of Windows? This way they don&#x27;t contain any bloatware, which makes them faster. To avoid confusing when choosing a laptop (hence the recommendation part), I would offer my customers 3 versions of them.<p>Basic version (cheap):
- E-mail
- Browsing
- Photos and videos
- Word processing<p>Advanced version (expensive):
- All the above
- Discrete graphics (Gaming, video editing, image editing, ...)
- Bigger screen
- Faster processor
- ...<p>Traveler version:
- Light-weight
- Long-lasting battery
- ...<p>Any thoughts on this would be greatly appreciated.
======
johnmurch
I totally see what you are trying to do and think you are kind of right.
Considering I have multiple win XP machines that I am still using today says
alot.

On the other hand, hardware is cheap and think ChromeBooks
([https://www.google.com/intl/en/chrome/devices/chromebooks.ht...](https://www.google.com/intl/en/chrome/devices/chromebooks.html))
will solve this need

I would recommend giving it a try by showcasing 1 and saying it and if you
sell one - tell them to come back tomorrow to pick it up and spend the evening
making it work.

